# Different types of elves?



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 30, 2002)

My uncle said he heard of different types of elves ....droo elves?Is that true?i havnt heard of that before!


----------



## olorin (Nov 30, 2002)

If you have the Silmarillion it's in the back. The main name given to all of the elves is the Quendi. These were split into the Eldar and the Avari. The Eldar branched out into the Vanyar, Noldor and Teleri, who in turn became the Calaquendi (high elves). Some of the Teleri became Sindar and Nandor, then Laiquendi. These became Umanyar and the Umanyar and Avari became Moriquendi (elves of the darkness).


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 30, 2002)

There are different types of elves but no "droo" that I have heard of, and in fact it doesn't look like an elvish word. Though you might have mispelled it. All the same there aren't any elves who's type name even starts with a D. If no one else can answer your question maybe your uncle can. How deeply is he into Tolkien's books? I guess there is a chance that a word like that was used at some point by some other race.  Are you sure he was talking about elves? Tolkien elves at that?


----------



## Ceorl (Nov 30, 2002)

Yes there are many different types of Elves, and then there are sub-races of sub-races. The Quendi however is the name given to all the Elves who undertook the journey to Valinor, whether they made it or not. There were plenty of Elves who didn't go.

With the Droo, I get the distinct impression that your uncle was referring to the Drow, from games like Dungeons & Dragons. Although the D & D manuals were no doubt highly influenced by Tolkien, the Drow are not at all related to JRRT.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *Yes there are many different types of Elves, and then there are sub-races of sub-races. The Quendi however is the name given to all the Elves who undertook the journey to Valinor, whether they made it or not. There were plenty of Elves who didn't go.*


That is incorrect.
Quendi = all elves.

The index in The Silmarillion says this of _Quendi_


> Original Elvish name for Elves (of every kind, including the Avari), meaning 'Those that speak with voices'.


So even those Avari (the unwilling) are Quendi. Moriquendi (elves of darkness) in specific.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 30, 2002)

Darn, beat me to it Conf.! 

I've heard a word that sounds something like the "droo" your uncle seemingly mistook for one of Tolkien's Elven races, but I think it was Robert Jordan or someone who had it.. Can't remember at all right now though.. 
Another thing I've noticed is that people ignorant of Tolkien's works take the _Móriquendi_ in the Sil to be bad guys! Haw haw, I say. Elrond was a Moriquendi! (Wait a minute, what's the singular of Moriquendi?!)


----------



## morello13 (Dec 1, 2002)

Were all the avari turned into orcs????
ALso says something to the efect that they would not meet their bretheren until a distant time, is this time ever mentioned in the workd of JRRT???
thanks
J>


----------

